# Ignition Switch issues on 04- 06 GTO??



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

My 06 GTO(7k miles) is about out of warranty(June) and everything seems to be manifesting it self now.

Last week the rear seat back covers and center panel were replaced(2100 dollars under warranty).

Today, when starting the Goat I noticed a fair amount of resistance while turning the key, about half way, in the igntion-accompanied by the sound of a compressing spring that did not sound right nor feel right.

Has any one had a bad ignition switch on their 04-06 GTO.

The binding and groaning of the spring in the ignition switch does not feel normal at all.

Wonder what the stealership will say as i had to fight them tooth and nail to do the seat recovering(my 1st warranty claim ever)

Thanks a million guys!

Regards...Greg:


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

There have been a lot of people who have had trouble with this. It's sometimes referred to as ignition lockup. If you search for a little while you should be able to find several threads about this problem. People seem to have had mixed results in getting this fixed under warranty, but I'd definitely take it in before yours gets to the point where you can't start the car.


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*Thanks FastFrank!*

Roger that.....

Will do and keep the board posted.

Regards...Greg


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

What helped me was to take it apart and use general purpose grease. People grind on it and what-not. I haven't had a problem for over two years after I lubed it up. The thing you have to understand is whats going on, what most people don't. It's binding and gauling, the lack of grease provides cushon and protection. Graphite won't help it won't reach the nessary part of the igniton switch.


----------

